# Limb Bolts very hard to turn



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

What will make the limb bolts hard to turn ? I have the Vectrix XL and Yes I lossened the limb lock bolts , but they are HARD to turn , any ideas ?


----------



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> What will make the limb bolts hard to turn ? I have the Vectrix XL and Yes I lossened the limb lock bolts , but they are HARD to turn , any ideas ?


Mine are very hard also. I suppose we could tap the threads but that would mean taking the whole bow apart. I am considering doing this.

Bochim


----------



## arrowshlammer (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a Hoyt Katera and a Hoyt Proelite and they are both hard to turn.arrowshlammer


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

press the bow, pull the strings off, take the pressure off the limbs, take the limbbolts out and clean them off and grease them. reinsert the bolts and you should be good to go.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> What will make the limb bolts hard to turn ? I have the Vectrix XL and Yes I lossened the limb lock bolts , but they are HARD to turn , any ideas ?



Lefty loosey righty tighty?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Most of the time, it isn't the threads giving you the problem. The bolts just don't get used enough to give much problems. The problem usually is with the head of the limb bolt. It is tapered and fits into a tapered washer. The head of the bolt can stick in the washer and makes it hard to turn, instead of just turning the bolt, you are trying to turn the washer too. Put some penetrating oil around the head of the bolt so that it will get in between the bolt head and the washer. After it sits a while, try moving the bolt back and forth untill it breaks free from the washer. You might softly tapp on the head of the bolt with something to help break it free. Most of the time penetrating oil will do the trick.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

like was said...just needs to be lubed. I've had to do it on a couple of Hoyts. Put it in a press, take it apart, lithium grease, re-intall.....all will be well....


----------



## highcountry77 (Mar 2, 2008)

There Designed That Way For A Reason Leave Them Alone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

fletched said:


> Most of the time, it isn't the threads giving you the problem. The bolts just don't get used enough to give much problems. The problem usually is with the head of the limb bolt. It is tapered and fits into a tapered washer. The head of the bolt can stick in the washer and makes it hard to turn, instead of just turning the bolt, you are trying to turn the washer too. Put some penetrating oil around the head of the bolt so that it will get in between the bolt head and the washer. After it sits a while, try moving the bolt back and forth untill it breaks free from the washer. You might softly tapp on the head of the bolt with something to help break it free. Most of the time penetrating oil will do the trick.



Chris is right!!! I backed mine off a couple turns and put some good oil in the limb bolt crease and in a few minutes the bolts turned much better.  Thanks, Bochim


----------



## drooster (Nov 5, 2007)

*yes, grease but also*

remember to loosen the two side screws on either side of the limb pockets first and foremost! I have to remind myself to do this whenever I adjust the limb bolts on hoyts. Those side screws are there to keep your limbs locked down. You do know that right? Just asking cause I dont see that that has been mentioned.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I find adjusting limb bolts much easier since I purchased allen head sockets for my socket wrench. I get more torque, less slippage from the bolt when counting and easier to adjust a starting position for counting.

RT


----------

